# Forum Quilt going on up in Families forum



## Kris in MI

Just in case some of you awesome sewers and quilters haven't been up in the Countryside Families forum in a while, I thought I would put a notice in here that the next CF forum quilt has started. There are still plenty of pieces of fabric left and lots of time to get the sewing done. I just started mailing fabric today.

If you'd like to check it out and/or sign up to play along, go here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/general-homesteading-forums/countryside-families/537258-forum-quilt-2015-2-now-open.html


----------

